# Just Ordered the New DirecTV TiVo from DirecTV



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 2, 2001)

I noticed that the DirecTV web site was off line for updates very early this morning. It came back online a little after 5:30 Eastern time this morning and I was then able to order the new DirecTV TiVo DVR. I am in Ohio, which is not one of the test markets, so I'm assuming it is available nationwide now. As a long time customer, it was $99.00 plus tax.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

on the phone now - looking for a free one


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Buy, do I feel like an unwanted customer. Best offer I got through retention is $198. Time to cancel for real this time.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

How long have you been a customer?


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 2, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Buy, do I feel like an unwanted customer. Best offer I got through retention is $198. Time to cancel for real this time.


From what I've read over at the satellite forums, discounts that subscribers might receive are based not only upon how long someone has been a customer but also upon other discounts, free offers, etc. that have been received in the past.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm very happy with my deal this morning, but I got hit with a $49 installation charge and the thing is being brought on an installer's truck rather than shipped directly to me.

I already have an HR20-700 (and extra multiswitch capacity for a new receiver); is the dish somehow different?

Anybody else here getting hit with the $49?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Timbeau said:


> How long have you been a customer?


Since 2001. But F them, I cancelled effective next week. I going to go without a provider and see if it kills me to do so.

I thought they would cave when I said go ahead and cancel but they didn't. I have an OTA antenna. We'll see how long I can take it. 

Sadly Comcast would cost me even more.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Since 2001. But F them, I cancelled


I don't know if you saw the infamous investor slide show from several years ago, but it defined how DirecTV looks at customers. If you're pretty much a modest package of programming and equipment you're dead weight, and good riddance to you.

I dislike DirecTV very much, partly because of this attitude (even though their crazy formula seems to rate me high and I get good deals). But they hold the sports hostage, so there I am. I shut them down now and then, and it feels good, but the sports always gets me back.

If they ever lose exclusivity on some of these packages I'm gone in a second.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 2, 2001)

Wil said:


> I'm very happy with my deal this morning, but I got hit with a $49 installation charge and the thing is being brought on an installer's truck rather than shipped directly to me.
> 
> I already have an HR20-700 (and extra multiswitch capacity for a new receiver); is the dish somehow different?
> 
> Anybody else here getting hit with the $49?


Did you order by phone? When I ordered online this morning there was the option for self-install, which had no cost, or professional installation, which did have a cost.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Wil said:


> I don't know if you saw the infamous investor slide show from several years ago, but it defined how DirecTV looks at customers. If you're pretty much a modest package of programming and equipment you're dead weight, and good riddance to you.
> 
> I dislike DirecTV very much, partly because of this attitude (even though their crazy formula seems to rate me high and I get good deals). But they hold the sports hostage, so there I am. I shut them down now and then, and it feels good, but the sports always gets me back.
> 
> If they ever lose exclusivity on some of these packages I'm gone in a second.


my monthly expenditure averaged $120 - 6 hd dvr's


----------



## kpollari (Jan 2, 2002)

Just ordered mine on the phone for $99 plus tax and shipping. Agent had to first search to get me the $99 deal but wanted to charge $49 for installation. I asked her if I could do a self install and after a few minutes she got authorization for that too. Grand total $128. I'm happy. Although, I did have to wait for a second service rep to go over the contract terms for a second time. Oh and I've had service since 2003.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Well no luck getting the install fee removed however I did get it for free but had to agree to 2 more years. It was crazy to listen to the agent go through every negative feature they could think of about the unit before offering me the $49 install only charge. I think it sucks as I have been with them for 14 yrs and have been living with an SD TiVo that rebooted whenever it felt like it. Should be done in a couple of days.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Since 2001. But F them, I cancelled effective next week. I going to go without a provider and see if it kills me to do so.
> 
> I thought they would cave when I said go ahead and cancel but they didn't. I have an OTA antenna. We'll see how long I can take it.
> 
> Sadly Comcast would cost me even more.


Wow, that's pretty harsh on their part.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm starting to look forward to OTA only  We watch way too much TV as it is, I'm surprised that my wife is also looking forward to it. Time will tell.


----------



## Klankster (Aug 13, 2004)

Just ordered mine. Got the top package, the Tivo unit was free. CANNOT WAIT to punt the miserable Time Warner tuning adapter to the curb! What a POS.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 1, 2006)

Wil said:


> I don't know if you saw the infamous investor slide show from several years ago, but it defined how DirecTV looks at customers. If you're pretty much a modest package of programming and equipment you're dead weight, and good riddance to you.


The average monthly revenue per subscriber is $90.48
Average subscriber acquisition costsper subscriber is $806 (that isn't a typo)
Total number of subscribers is 19.8 million.

Hard to believe they'd let a long time customer walk.



> I'm starting to look forward to OTA only We watch way too much TV as it is, I'm surprised that my wife is also looking forward to it. Time will tell.


I watch OTA in our guest room every night and it isn't that bad.
Reception is great and you can't beat the price. I use an indoor antenna called "The Leaf" which gets great reviews. 
There's something to be said about saving $120 a month.


----------



## schell (Jan 24, 2004)

I had to agree to a 24 month contract, but I am getting one for no charge no install fee's


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I'm starting to look forward to OTA only  We watch way too much TV as it is, I'm surprised that my wife is also looking forward to it. Time will tell.


I dropped DirecTV in 2009 after 12 years. Getting by with TiVo with OTA, Blu-ray and Google TV now and I am very happy.


----------



## EmilyEmily (Aug 21, 2008)

I was in one of the test markets and called to get mine about a month ago. The guy initially offered it to me for $99 with a $19 fee to do the HD upgrade install, but with no resistance dropped it to $0 plus the $19 fee when I asked. Of course, I've been a customer nine years and was only getting SD, so it was in their interest to upgrade me to HD.

Then I called back a week later and asked for that offer where if you enroll in Auto Bill Pay, you get your HD fee waived. I had various reps tell me it would be in effect for 12 months or 24 months, but all agreed that I could call when the waiver expired and they would grant it again. So I'm not paying the $10 HD fee each month; my service only went up by the $5 monthly TiVo fee.


----------



## HerbalEd (Jul 1, 2009)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Since 2001. But F them, I cancelled effective next week. I going to go without a provider and see if it kills me to do so.
> 
> I thought they would cave when I said go ahead and cancel but they didn't. I have an OTA antenna. We'll see how long I can take it.
> 
> Sadly Comcast would cost me even more.


 I guess you'll really show them, huh? What are you trying to prove here? And why? I'm reading on dbstalk.com that many who are not getting a deal are calling back later to talk to different CSR and they're getting the discount. Be calm and courteous .... and persistent ... and I'll bet you get a much better deal (if not exactly what you want).


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, I tried 3x and got the same response. Not trying to prove anything, I already knew I was stubborn  

I actually feel good about ditching them and going old school (well not all the way).

I bought a Tivo Premier to record OTA along with an upgraded 2TB HD (which will pay for itself in 2.5 months of what I was paying to DirecTV)

I already have a large antenna to get OTA and between that and streaming over my wired network I think I'll be set. What ever I miss I'm pretty sure I can find and DL to watch through my existing media extender.

I figure my monthly TV expense will drop at least $80/month after figuring in the cost of the Tivo and maybe Hulu +, it's like I gave myself a raise. I already had netflix and amazon prime streaming,


----------



## Segwin (Oct 2, 2005)

Klankster said:


> CANNOT WAIT to punt the miserable Time Warner tuning adapter to the curb! What a POS.


Amen!


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 2, 2001)

I ordered my TiVo online from DirecTV Thursday morning and it arrived Friday via FedEx overnight shipping. Very nice! Thanks, DirecTV.


----------



## spiffy (Oct 23, 2002)

Do you guys think D* will give me an estimate before I start asking about discounts? I'd like to replace all three outlets with THR-22; but that would require rewiring on two of the outlets plus other hardware change if necessary (though I already have an oval dish because of international programming.) I really would like to know how all these changes will affect my bottom line before I pull the trigger.

(And why are they charging for install now? Hasn't it always been free?)


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

spiffy said:


> Do you guys think D* will give me an estimate before I start asking about discounts? I'd like to replace all three outlets with THR-22; but that would require rewiring on two of the outlets plus other hardware change if necessary (though I already have an oval dish because of international programming.) I really would like to know how all these changes will affect my bottom line before I pull the trigger.
> 
> (And why are they charging for install now? Hasn't it always been free?)


Typically they only charge ~$50 for any additional cables or rewiring needed when you add new equipment. That includes a new dish if you don't already have a Slimline HD dish.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

I have always found it very hard to swallow the sky high acquisition costs that so many companies give.

I guess they could shuffle the numbers to make it look like that, but if they really have to spend 800 + to GET a customer, would it not be easier to just lower their prices by 400 dollars a year?? This would do the same as locking in a customer for 2 years.

Give people a lower price and keep them with great service......who would have thought??


----------



## EmilyEmily (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, the $19 install fee in my case was because I needed a new HD dish put in place of the old SD one. They also ran a new inside coax cable, which wasn't entirely necessary but which I was glad of, because one of the existing ones was ancient and had multiple connectors in it.


----------



## rayik (Feb 4, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Thanks, I tried 3x and got the same response. Not trying to prove anything, I already knew I was stubborn
> 
> I actually feel good about ditching them and going old school (well not all the way).
> 
> ...


We "cut the cord" a year ago. Entire family is happy with OTA and streaming.

For streaming I'd recommend you get a dedicated streaming box such as a Roku. HD streams are a maximum of 4 Mb (adaptive bit rate used). We are able to simultaneously stream HD to 2 TVs and 2 tablets no problem with 12 / 2 internet service.

The Tivo works great for OTA. It will take a while (probably 3 - 4 weeks), but it will fill up with recordings. OTA puts a lot of older shows (such as Everybody Loves Raymond) on at odd times. Initially it may take a while but the TIVO will fill up with shows.

With TIVO and Roku we found we can continue to watch 35 of the 40 shows we had regularly watched with D*. We added $8 / month Netflix and $8 / month Hulu Plus subcriptions. TV now costs $16 / month instead of the $81 we had been paying. For the rare occasions the family wants to see something that is a current Satellite / Cable release not available on our sources, we can rent or buy it from Amazon. (For example, we bought the current season of 19 Kids and Counting for $25 on amazon. Even with that cost that month - $8 + $8 + $25 - it was still a lot cheaper than the $81 / month we paid wtih D*.

Lastly, if you have an XBOX 360 and gold membership, ESPN 3 is available. They have a lot of live sports (and replays) all in HD.

Good luck


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I already have a large antenna to get OTA and between that and streaming over my wired network I think I'll be set. What ever I miss I'm pretty sure I can find and DL...it's like I gave myself a raise. I already had netflix and amazon prime streaming,


Make sure you look at the sub channels from your local stations. Local PBS stations can have 4-5 such channels of interesting stuff. Network affiliates sometimes add on services like RetroTV, Antenna TV, This, etc. with some good old stuff. I recently rediscovered the original Outer Limits; the Alfred Hitchcock shows are excellent and timeless, etc.

The big decision is on the un-sanctioned downloading. What is the law, really, about legitimate timeshifting in terms of downloads? Once broadcast over public airwaves and other public rights of way, what are the public domain issues, ultimately? In term of older stuff, once distributed with a 27 year copyright, can the clock really be re-started, over (and over) again? You have to make some judgements.


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 12, 2003)

The cable competitor in my area is Charter Communications (which I loathe). I did a quick Google search on Charter and Tivo and learned a new Tivo Premiere with Charter is in the works: http://www.charter.com/tivo

I called DTV and requested Retention. I informed Retention that I am partial to Tivo and wanted to know the cost of receiving 2 new HDTivos. I also informed them of this new Charter/Tivo option to be available in my area "soon". 2 new HDTivos are being shipped to me at no charge, no installation fee. I currently have 3 televisions connected but will be increasing this to 4 televisions (additional $6/month) and an additional Tivo charge of $5/month. I added auto bill pay to waive the HD charge ($10/month). The charge for my upgrade of 2 new HDtivos will result in a new 2 year contract and a bump of $1/month to my bill. I'm pretty happy with the result.

Loyal customer since 2003, and have been out of contract since last April.


----------



## Gasturbine (May 9, 2008)

Ive been a customer since early 2010, and just ordered mine for $149 shipped. However, I was a DirecTV customer from like 2000-2007, but I dont know if they count that.

I havent got it yet, but rep on the phone said no install/tech needed...just hook it up, and call for activation. 

Also got hit with the extra $5 per month charge for the TiVo service, and had to renew another 2 years.


----------



## Captain Spaulding (Jan 2, 2001)

I hope this posting isn't taken as criticism of the THR22-100. I don't mean for it to be. I just wanted to pass along my thoughts after using it for a couple of weeks. I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. I understand that everyone's likes and needs are different. I'm just passing along my particular experiences.

I really missed my old DirecTiVo, or at least I thought I did. As I stated in an earlier posting, I ordered a THR22-100 just as soon as I could. It does do exactly what it is supposed to do, and it does it perfectly, but, with time, I found that I really liked my HR24-500 much better.

For example, and perhaps because I'm a little older now, I find that I have to strain my eyes a bit to read the text on the TiVo guide. The guide on the HR24-500 is brighter and easier to see. I also missed things such as Quicktune, easier 'one button' recording, quick access to the "View Upcoming" information, which I use quite often, and other "minor" features which quickly added up to convince me to go back to my HR24-500.

I suppose its a bit like having fond memories of a girlfriend from the distant past whom I meet again for a date. I still see those things in her that initially enchanted me, but I (and technology) have moved on and she has remained the same. I wish her, and TiVo, the very best.


----------

